# New ratings on Paint Brands



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Here we go again. This was for satin or eggshell
New consumers report is listing Beher premium plus enamel as the best paint.
Even the $52.00 Ben Moore Aura only came in as #4.

I have yet to hear of a painter that had anything good to say about Beher. But they always seem to get high ratings.
I used it once 5 years ago and did not think it covered good. But its Hiding is listed as better than Aura.

Sherwin Williams Harmony came in last at #17


Anybody like Beher and compared it side by side on same job.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have not seen it side by side. I have used it when stubborn customers insist. I do like like bererf. I prefer BM. I am going to paint a kitchen and have not yet used aura. I heard it is good for kitchens and baths. Any comments on the Aura?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

How do they conduct the survey? 

Does each reporting consumer get a pail of each brand to see the difference for themselves?

Or...

Do they only judge by what they are familiar with from past usage?

Would a home owner typically go and spend $ 52.00 per gallon versus $ 18.00 per gallon on their own?

If they do not compare every brand, then the results are skewed to the cheapest product that does an average to good job.

Ed


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

Ray, can you post the top 10?


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

Or 20?


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> How do they conduct the survey?
> 
> Does each reporting consumer get a pail of each brand to see the difference for themselves?
> 
> ...


Not a survey.
They say actually test.
On one test have a machine that scrubs a spot 20 times with a household cleaner to test scrubbibility.
I forget how they did it for Hiding and smoothness.


1. Beher
2. BM Regal
3. Kiltz (walmart)
4. BM Aura
5. Valspar signature
6. True Value easy care
7. Dutch Boy
8. Valspar ultra prem
9. California
10. Sears easy living
11.Mythic
12. BM Waterbourne impervo
13. Olympic
14. Pratt Lambert
15. Color Place
16. Freshaire Choice
17. Sher Williams Harmony


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Biggest load of [email protected] ever.

looks like Home Depot and the WalMarts are spending some money at the Consumer Reports store.

Color Place (WalMart paint you dult) beats anything SW?
Not hardly.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

I always have problems with Behr paint. You either have to roll right after you cut or wait until it is completely dry, otherwise it gums up when you roll over the wet cut. I only use it if the homeowner bought it or if they insist on me using it. BM is rediculously expensive and not worth it in my opinion. Is it better, yes...is it double the price better, NO.


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

i painted my high school teachers bedroom with behr that she insisted on and did not cover well at all. the guest room i painted with sw and covered completely. there is no comparison!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

All of the consumer reports rags are a scam. A few years back Cuprenol was rated the number one deck stain in consumer reports. The next year it was owned by SW. Nothing changed but the name (deckscapes) yet it was now ranked as the worst deck stain. Come on.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

It seems like a pretty biased study. Behr and wally world must of dumped some money into the findings.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

rayh78 said:


> Not a survey.
> They say actually test.
> On one test have a machine that scrubs a spot 20 times with a household cleaner to test scrubbibility.
> I forget how they did it for Hiding and smoothness.
> ...


can't wait to get a client that "doesn't want that sherwin williams CRAP" in their house


----------



## Jeffrey Watson (Oct 12, 2009)

*behr paint*



rayh78 said:


> Here we go again. This was for satin or eggshell
> New consumers report is listing Beher premium plus enamel as the best paint.
> Even the $52.00 Ben Moore Aura only came in as #4.
> 
> ...


My take after 30 years in the construction businessis this. Behr premium plus is as good a paint as it gets. Its so thick I don't think its sprayable without considerable thinning. But for rolling or brushing its great. It covers better than Benjamin Moores Aura.All Behr paints are quality and I'll tell you why. Home Depot has deep pockets and demand the best products in all departments. When you go to Benjamin Moore or Sherwin williams, Yes you get knowlegable people to help you and there are more of them for sure. But you have stand alone buildings and a lot more over head than Home Depot, so guess what, You seem more satisfied and consider the paint better because you had better people serving and if it cost more it must be better. WRONG. Contractors and professionals hate going into Loews and Home Depot because you wait in line like everyone else and the people running the department are not educated. This has nothing to do with the quality of the paint. I hate going there just like everyone else for these same reasons, but I get a good paint for a good price. Trust me when your buying that Benjamin Moore paint at $50.00 or more a gallon its a rip. Just go at good hours when its less crowded and get the Behr or Valspar. Consumer reports does an independent testing for these paints so trust their results rather than your gut feeling.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeffrey Watson said:


> My take after 30 years in the construction businessis this. Behr premium plus is as good a paint as it gets. Its so thick I don't think its sprayable without considerable thinning. But for rolling or brushing its great. It covers better than Benjamin Moores Aura.All Behr paints are quality and I'll tell you why. Home Depot has deep pockets and demand the best products in all departments. When you go to Benjamin Moore or Sherwin williams, Yes you get knowlegable people to help you and there are more of them for sure. But you have stand alone buildings and a lot more over head than Home Depot, so guess what, You seem more satisfied and consider the paint better because you had better people serving and if it cost more it must be better. WRONG. Contractors and professionals hate going into Loews and Home Depot because you wait in line like everyone else and the people running the department are not educated. This has nothing to do with the quality of the paint. I hate going there just like everyone else for these same reasons, but I get a good paint for a good price. Trust me when your buying that Benjamin Moore paint at $50.00 or more a gallon its a rip. Just go at good hours when its less crowded and get the Behr or Valspar. Consumer reports does an independent testing for these paints so trust their results rather than your gut feeling.


*spews diet coke everywhere*

What like the 30.00 valspar premium oil primer that is identical to kilz?

Or the Valspar latex enamel that adheres to itself more strongly than any surface it is applied to? (Not so great for cabinets)

Or the behr that's unfing cuttable when semidry. I guess if it takes you more than four hours to roll out a ten x ten room it would be ok.

Or the home depot contractor discount of 10% off of any purchase bigger than $2500.00?


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeffrey Watson said:


> My take after 30 years in the construction businessis this. Behr premium plus is as good a paint as it gets Its so thick I don't think its sprayable without considerable thinning. But for rolling or brushing its great. It covers better than Benjamin Moores Aura.All Behr paints are quality and I'll tell you why. Home Depot has deep pockets and demand the best products in all departments. When you go to Benjamin Moore or Sherwin williams, Yes you get knowlegable people to help you and there are more of them for sure. But you have stand alone buildings and a lot more over head than Home Depot, so guess what, You seem more satisfied and consider the paint better because you had better people serving and if it cost more it must be better. WRONG. Contractors and professionals hate going into Loews and Home Depot because you wait in line like everyone else and the people running the department are not educated. This has nothing to do with the quality of the paint. I hate going there just like everyone else for these same reasons, but I get a good paint for a good price. Trust me when your buying that Benjamin Moore paint at $50.00 or more a gallon its a rip. Just go at good hours when its less crowded and get the Behr or Valspar. Consumer reports does an independent testing for these paints so trust their results rather than your gut feeling.


All of this great knowledge from a carpenter:w00t::laughing:
Especially this great line
"Behr premium plus is as good a paint as it gets " and
"It covers better than Benjamin Moores Aura"and
".All Behr paints are quality "and especially
"Consumer reports does an independent testing for these paints so trust their results rather than your gut feeling"

My question would be have you EVER actually painted anything before? You certainly have never applied Behr premium white against ANY other paint and could say it covers better, it just is not possible to say that with a straight face.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

rayh78 said:


> Not a survey.
> They say actually test.
> On one test have a machine that scrubs a spot 20 times with a household cleaner to test scrubbibility.
> I forget how they did it for Hiding and smoothness.
> ...


 Cant wait to try #3 KILTZ:laughing:


----------



## Dash808 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jeffrey Watson said:


> Behr premium plus is as good a paint as it gets. Its so thick I don't think its sprayable without considerable thinning. But for rolling or brushing its great. It covers better than Benjamin Moores Aura.All Behr paints are quality and I'll tell you why. Home Depot has deep pockets and demand the best products in all departments Blah Blah Blah Blah....



Thanks I needed a laugh.

I almost broke up with my gf a few years ago because she bought Behr to paint her house with, lol. She knows better now :clap:


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

This amazes me. I'm a carpenter, but do a lot of my own painting on smaller jobs. I can only figure they tested certain aspects, and gave each aspect equal value.

Far as I'm concerned, the biggest things I look for in paint is:
1) coverage
2) Drip, splatter, etc. (Basically if the paint goes where I want it, not on the floor)

In my limited experience, I would put Behr in the middle of the group and Sears at the bottom. I use the Behr, it's ok I guess. We have a distributor for Passano Paints here, and for interior painting, I think its the best paint for the money. For exterior I use Ben Moore.

I truly am suprised that Behr would be put at the top of the list. Maybe if you factor in cost, and that its HO friendly (color in the can, is same as when its dry) it has advantages. But it's by far not the best.... nor is it the worst.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

If a HO wants me to spread sh!t on their walls then I will do it ....... but I aint gonna sand the corn out.
I will paint anything on anything that someone wants to pay for, but I dont offer warranty's if the work is not performed to my specs using the products of my choice. 
So if a HO says I wanna use Behr, thats fine, the price of labor just went up and the contract is wrote out saying how many coats will be applied with no guarantee of the quality of the finished product.
You can find plenty of bad stuff on Behr if you search the web, print some of it out and give it to the HO's who think it is the best, some of them might change their mind and go with what you recomend. others might still want the Behr, but atleast you will kow you did your best to educate the public.


----------



## Tom Cornett (Oct 12, 2009)

Used Behr....it sucked....won't use it again....unless customer wants sags, runs and a really crap job.


----------



## Megabass (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, here is my 2 cents. I actually work part time nights at a Lowe's at you guessed it, the paint counter. Hold the digs folks haha. Hey, I needs meself some insurance and they paid more than SW :thumbup:. I primarily use SW products for everything. I will say the Valspar Duramax exterior seems to be a pretty solid product. I cannot say the same however for the Valspar Ultra Premium. On a job about two years ago, a contractor buddy had me paint for him on a very nice home that was just about to be moved into. The scope was to "freshen up" 4 rooms for the house which were already in very good shape. The previous homeowner had taken great care to leave all info about what they used to repaint rooms themselves. We had to use Valspar Signature paint on all the walls because that is what was on there already. Having mixed this paint for over 3 years and actually getting to use it on occasion, I can say this stuff is pretty darn good, however suffers from lower than average flowability on the brush (more on that later) I was open to use whatever I wanted to on the ceilings. I of course chose pro-mar 200 flat extra white. Due to the timing of the job and the fact the ceilings had not ever been repainted, they drank up my paint and I had to get more. Being Later on Sunday, I was forced to go to my store and pick up some Valspar Ultra Premium flat ultra white. The results? The pro-mar 200 covered NO PROBLEM in one coat ( existing very slight off white to super white) and the valspar did not. Same house, adjacent rooms, same everything and the valspar flat ultra white DID NOT COVER. I went kinda heavy and cross rolled 90 degrees and still not 100% coverage. All in all, 2 rooms with the SW were in/out done, the 2 with the valspar were er um, wasting my time. There was a side by side caparison with all variables being the same done by the same person in the same way with different paints being "comparable" products and the SW crushed it. As for the flowability issue I had mentioned earlier, I have noticed even with SW product like my ole' faithful pro-mar 200, that flowability off the brush has gone a little downhill. I suspect that these stupid EPA regulations have of course caused changes in the formulas of our most beloved paints no doubt to decrease the vehicle and increase solids which you guessed it, will decrease flow. I have seen it with a number of products and it sucks. I have been forced to thin out even pro mar from time to time and it bothers me but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Anyway, the moral of the story is no, I do NOT believe in these consumer reports because I have done my own study in a limited way and have found the SW product to OWN the regular Valspar. I'm sure in their past reports at some point Valspar was ranked higher than pro-mar 200. Also, on a very funny aside, the Olympic rep was trying to convince me that their Fasthide flat (a 7.97 gallon) was better than pro-mar 200 and that the ingredient list was almost identical. I didn't even argue with the man HAHA:clap:

Alton


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Megabass said:


> Ok, here is my 2 cents. I actually work part time nights at a Lowe's at you guessed it, the paint counter. Hold the digs folks haha. Hey, I needs meself some insurance and they paid more than SW :thumbup:. I primarily use SW products for everything. I will say the Valspar Duramax exterior seems to be a pretty solid product. I cannot say the same however for the Valspar Ultra Premium. On a job about two years ago, a contractor buddy had me paint for him on a very nice home that was just about to be moved into. The scope was to "freshen up" 4 rooms for the house which were already in very good shape. The previous homeowner had taken great care to leave all info about what they used to repaint rooms themselves. We had to use Valspar Signature paint on all the walls because that is what was on there already. Having mixed this paint for over 3 years and actually getting to use it on occasion, I can say this stuff is pretty darn good, however suffers from lower than average flowability on the brush (more on that later) I was open to use whatever I wanted to on the ceilings. I of course chose pro-mar 200 flat extra white. Due to the timing of the job and the fact the ceilings had not ever been repainted, they drank up my paint and I had to get more. Being Later on Sunday, I was forced to go to my store and pick up some Valspar Ultra Premium flat ultra white. The results? The pro-mar 200 covered NO PROBLEM in one coat ( existing very slight off white to super white) and the valspar did not. Same house, adjacent rooms, same everything and the valspar flat ultra white DID NOT COVER. I went kinda heavy and cross rolled 90 degrees and still not 100% coverage. All in all, 2 rooms with the SW were in/out done, the 2 with the valspar were er um, wasting my time. There was a side by side caparison with all variables being the same done by the same person in the same way with different paints being "comparable" products and the SW crushed it. As for the flowability issue I had mentioned earlier, I have noticed even with SW product like my ole' faithful pro-mar 200, that flowability off the brush has gone a little downhill. I suspect that these stupid EPA regulations have of course caused changes in the formulas of our most beloved paints no doubt to decrease the vehicle and increase solids which you guessed it, will decrease flow. I have seen it with a number of products and it sucks. I have been forced to thin out even pro mar from time to time and it bothers me but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Anyway, the moral of the story is no, I do NOT believe in these consumer reports because I have done my own study in a limited way and have found the SW product to OWN the regular Valspar. I'm sure in their past reports at some point Valspar was ranked higher than pro-mar 200. Also, on a very funny aside, the Olympic rep was trying to convince me that their Fasthide flat (a 7.97 gallon) was better than pro-mar 200 and that the ingredient list was almost identical. I didn't even argue with the man HAHA:clap:
> 
> Alton


Click Here


----------



## Megabass (Dec 20, 2008)

EBBO, well played:whistling


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Megabass said:


> EBBO, well played:whistling


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

That guy had 1 post and it was to praise Behr? Come on y'all. You got to be kidding me. I do think the BM Regal gets a good vote to be as high as it is. I used Regal matte all over Ponte Vedra, Epping forrest and Hidden Hills back in Jacksonville, Fl. That coatings was easy to work with and really cleaned up great if there was scuffs and such on the walls.

Having all the hardware stores, wal marts and HD coatings listed in the top 10 was crazy as a giveaway. Thats it. Let them give it away. Thats the only way I will ever use it...Unless the homeowner wants higher costs in labor passed to them.


----------



## DecorativeWalls (Feb 4, 2007)

wow, this post is originally 10 mths old and now resurfacing once again.
I don't have any problems using Behr prem. If that is what the customer wants , I am not going to cry, stomp my feet and tell the customer they need to get someone else. If you are a "real" painter take the money and use the paint. g-whiz


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

DecorativeWalls said:


> wow, this post is originally 10 mths old and now resurfacing once again.
> I don't have any problems using Behr prem. If that is what the customer wants , I am not going to cry, stomp my feet and tell the customer they need to get someone else. If you are a "real" painter take the money and use the paint. g-whiz


No crying except on the home owners part. I said i would paint it, but there will be extra labor charges for using the inferior products. The thing that makes me different from other contractors is that realize that my name is going to be on the job. Everyone that comes into the house will see it and if the paint fails it will make me look bad because who do you think will get the credit?

If the homeowner does not give enough credit to whom they are hiring to pick a superior product, then that usually sends red flags up a pole quick for me.


----------



## Jeffrey Watson (Oct 12, 2009)

*Paints*



chris n said:


> All of this great knowledge from a carpenter:w00t::laughing:
> Especially this great line
> "Behr premium plus is as good a paint as it gets " and
> "It covers better than Benjamin Moores Aura"and
> ...


Yes, I have painted a few things. Maybe I was over the top with BEHR PAINT but the have consistently rated high on most paint ratings. And for a number of years running. And some of those ratings rank certain brands as the best and worst in different categories. I use BM a lot and like it to. But $50.00 a gallon for Aura. Its a good paint but not that good. I don't go by a certain brand with a certain color that painted a certain way in a specific condition as grounds for determining my overall ratings of paint. I've used SW many times and did not like it overall. And it consistently ranks in the middle or down in paint ratings. Why? People have told me that they painted a certain room a certain color and it performed well. I'm not saying it didn't under those conditions. But Don't tell me that SW or KWAL or anyone else with stand alone buildings and a lot more overhead does not have to charge more for their paint or sell inferior paint to cover these cost. Behr is not the best under all conditions but its a good paint. When I hear its crap then I should not listen to that suggestion when I know better. Crap, Really, It ranks high on several ratings and for a number of years but its crap. WOW:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Jeffrey Watson said:


> Yes, I have painted a few things. Maybe I was over the top with BEHR PAINT but the have consistently rated high on most paint ratings. And for a number of years running. And some of those ratings rank certain brands as the best and worst in different categories. I use BM a lot and like it to. But $50.00 a gallon for Aura. Its a good paint but not that good. I don't go by a certain brand with a certain color that painted a certain way in a specific condition as grounds for determining my overall ratings of paint. I've used SW many times and did not like it overall. And it consistently ranks in the middle or down in paint ratings. Why? People have told me that they painted a certain room a certain color and it performed well. I'm not saying it didn't under those conditions. But Don't tell me that SW or KWAL or anyone else with stand alone buildings and a lot more overhead does not have to charge more for their paint or sell inferior paint to cover these cost. Behr is not the best under all conditions but its a good paint. When I hear its crap then I should not listen to that suggestion when I know better. Crap, Really, It ranks high on several ratings and for a number of years but its crap. WOW:blink::blink::blink:


You came into a forum where it is frequented by professional painters. We have applied many paint products over many years and have the everyday experience to back it up. I guess if I come to a carpenter forum and your in there to see my post that Ace has a knockoff blade that rocks above all that dewalt or Milwaukee has, you will agree? You have to take it all in context. You can use what you do, but since you have painted like 2 houses maybe, do you think your qualifications surpass people that do it every day and some 7 days a week? Come on now...

Dont make me get the 5 gallon paint stick out and let you earn your stripes... arty:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

4thGeneration said:


> You came into a forum where it is frequented by professional painters. We have applied many paint products over many years and have the everyday experience to back it up. I guess if I come to a carpenter forum and your in there to see my post that Ace has a knockoff blade that rocks above all that dewalt or Milwaukee has, you will agree? You have to take it all in context. You can use what you do, but since you have painted like 2 houses maybe, do you think your qualifications surpass people that do it every day and some 7 days a week? Come on now...:clap:
> 
> Dont make me get the 5 gallon paint stick out and let you earn your stripes... arty:


What he said!:thumbsup:


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used a lot of SW paints interior and exterior types, but I always end up going to valspar. I love it's coverage, easy to touch up, and love the look of it's overall appearance. One thing I will always buy from SW though is there exterior oil base primer, I love that stuff.


----------



## Jeffrey Watson (Oct 12, 2009)

*Technique*

Um Tom Your putting it on to thick. Two thin coats is better than one thick coat you knucklehead. You should never get runs and sags even with the lower quality Sherwin Williams Paints. I


Tom Cornett said:


> Used Behr....it sucked....won't use it again....unless customer wants sags, runs and a really crap job.


----------



## PatrickM (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't take much stock in consumer reports such as these, most of the time they are quite literally paid advertising. The truth is people can be convinced something is a good product even when it's not if they are told that it is enough times.


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

I have used several different paints. It seems to me that the customer often loves Behr Ultra is because Home Depot always has a well stocked reject rack to get 5 dollar gallons from. It don't mind it's coverage, it just seems it's working time once you open it up is shorter. Pittsburgh doesn't cover well and neither does Dutch Boy. I've personally never used the Kilz Casuals. You hear alot about Sherwin Williams I think mainly because they have a lot of free standing store fronts and they market the crap out of it. I just painted the exterior of a house in August and the customer insisted on Benjamin Moore Super Spec. It was my opinion that it didn't cover any better than anythingelse. I thought it flowed out decent enough. I haven't looked to change paints recently and it could be that maybe one should on occassion. When I first went on my own I tried several and honestly thought Valspar's options were best and liked how it flowed combined with coverage and still use it. I really like my supplier also. They are grown men selling paint, not poeple hired to work a counter and not been in the business.


----------



## Jeffrey Watson (Oct 12, 2009)

*objective*



PatrickM said:


> I don't take much stock in consumer reports such as these, most of the time they are quite literally paid advertising. The truth is people can be convinced something is a good product even when it's not if they are told that it is enough times.


 
I am with you that people can be convinced if told enough. But the consumer results are actuality test. The test have been save over the years for comparisons over time. They are not opinionated. Also consumer reports relies on its subscription income only. They have NO SPONSORS AND NO ADVERTISERS. This for obvious reasons. Objectivity.


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Duckwarrior (Jun 14, 2009)

rayh78 said:


> Here we go again. This was for satin or eggshell
> New consumers report is listing Beher premium plus enamel as the best paint.
> Even the $52.00 Ben Moore Aura only came in as #4.
> 
> ...


I know this is late. But what about CONSUMER reports do you not get? Their core constituent body --believe it or not-- does not consist of professional painters. Besides, it sounds like you could write your own articles anyway. 

BTW, have you never used Aura? It is a fantastic paint, but do you really think the average joe with little to no experience can keep up with how fast that stuff dries?


----------



## TonyC (Apr 5, 2009)

*good paint*

In my 12 yr experience as a painter I got to use Bear twice. One small project was ok, but other project turned out horrible - so I will never use bear paint again. 80 % of the time I use BM Regal and I never had one problem.

As far as Aura I personally think it is way overpriced in the first place. And many times walls get painted twice anyway, so BM Regal does very good job on coverage. And if there's a drastic color change I use tinted primer....


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Consumer Reports is a non profit org. and does not advertise. Their sole source of income is the revenue procured from subscribers.

That being said, they put too much emphasis on cost.
Since, as a general rule, you get what you pay for, I don't take too much stock in their rating system.
Just my .02

Edit: All we use is BM. If the customer wants to spend a bit more I suggest the Regal Flat.


----------



## That Dude (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got to agree with above, in that cost is overemphasized. It certainly has been in this thread. If you put up enough paint, coatings companies will do anything they can to get you/your company onboard. 
We have Behr, Valspar, Ben Moore, Pittsburgh, Muralo, Sherwin Williams, True Value, etc. all within a couple miles of each other here in my area. I've cut them all down to two. When it comes to quality, access, knowledge, customer service, efficiency, etc., Sherwin Williams and Ben Moore take the cake for me.
Now, if you're a paint company or a painter and you pay regular price for a bucket of paint, you're crazy. Start a bidding war. Find a paint you like at SW for instance, head to BM and tell em you've been using a ton of it at so and so a price and ask if they can beat that with a comparative product. Soon you will be using a product you love, at a price you love, and they will be delivering it to jobsites for you with coffees in hand for you and your crew. I mean this isn't a new thing here is it?


----------

